# Neutering - Did you notice any changes?



## San001 (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi 

I am getting Scooby done on Friday, and very nervous and still not sure if the right thing to do, (vets say yes to it)

Anyway, has anyone noticed any changes in personality, as I really do not want his personality changed.

I would appreciate any feedback


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

No bad changes here it in any make dog I know or work with. Only good changes. He will be less distracted while out and about, more unlikely to get picked on by other dogs. Please don't worry, your dog g will still be the same just may be more....errrr.......relaxed? Lol.


----------



## San001 (Dec 13, 2015)

That was the main factor in me getting him done, not being distracted while we are out, althouth he hasnt shown any tendancies of doing that yet but people have advised it will happen.


----------



## Michele (Nov 12, 2015)

I agree with wellerfeller; my brother-in-law rescued a larger male dog who has a tendency to attack intact males (and goats), but is a lamb around females and neutered males.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Had Sid done earlier this year,mainly because he was getting too frisky with Molly (oh and may I say my arm when trying to sit and relax) this has all now stopped,but as for his personality nothing has changed. Still has crazy as ever


----------



## San001 (Dec 13, 2015)

Thank you for all feedback, I feel a little more relaxed now.


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Goosey said:


> Had Sid done earlier this year,mainly because he was getting too frisky with Molly (oh and may I say my arm when trying to sit and relax) this has all now stopped,but as for his personality nothing has changed. Still has crazy as ever


How old was Sid when he had the snip? Freddie does it to my arm and leg too but as he is only 5 months old he is a bit young at the moment.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Sid was about 9 months. I didn't want him done too early, but before he was a Year old. partly because my vets gave a 25% discount. I was pleased I did because all that humping was driving me and Molly potty and he was getting bigger and stronger


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Goosey said:


> Sid was about 9 months. I didn't want him done too early, but before he was a Year old. partly because my vets gave a 25% discount. I was pleased I did because all that humping was driving me and Molly potty and he was getting bigger and stronger


Am planning for Freddie to have the snip between 8/9 months old - so thanks for your reply.


----------

